# By Demand [April 2012]



## foxymoron (Jan 31, 2012)

*Demands can also be made by e-mail, story ideas and other suggestions (Fast Track ideas, design, demands for specific articles etc) to 
*img502.imageshack.us/img502/1421/editory.png
Suggestions for DVD content, mail links or suggestions to 
*img829.imageshack.us/img829/9820/bydemandtext.png
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Only for DVD content*
*Some more ways in which you can send us demands. If you use Free Download Manager, set the files for download, limit the bandwidth to minimal (3-4 bytes/s), export the download list, then mail us the list of suggestions to the DVD email id mentioned above. See if you can send us lists for the perfect 16GB content mix, so we'll get an idea of how much content you want*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Listed below are sites where we get most of our stuff for the DVDs. Keep adding more interesting sites to the list...

*Software:* Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com, Free Downloads Encyclopedia - Softpedia
*Games:* GameSpot is your go-to source for video game news, reviews, and entertainment, GamersHell.com - Largest Independent Video Gaming Website (gh3d.com) - GamersHell.com
*Game Trailers:* Video Game Trailers for Wii, PSP, Xbox, PS3 & More | Upcoming Video Games
*HD Trailers:* Best Place on the Web to Download HD Trailers - HD-Trailers.net (HDTN)
*Music:* Free and legal music downloads - Jamendo, If You Make It, Daytrotter: The source for new music discovery and free MP3 downloads from the best emerging bands., QUOTE UNQUOTE RECORDS.COM! HOME OF "RECORDS"!, Purevolume, Mp3.com
*Audiobooks:*  librivox.org, AudioOwl - Free Audio Books - Download mp3 and iPod format today!
Lectures and Courses: academicearth.org, MIT Open Courseware, Open Yale Courses, freevideolectures.com
*Distros:* distrowatch.com
*Movies:* vodo.net
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_PS: To ensure that your requests are added to the DVDs, please try to send them in by the 8-12 of each month _


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2012)

bump!


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 5, 2012)

1) Latest Nvidia and ATI drivers 2)
Download OpenOffice.org 3.4.0 Beta 1 - FileHippo.com 
3) The far cry
game is being distributed for free on
link below. I think you guys can include
in DVD. yes the site is reputed. the game
is advertisement enabled
Full Games: Far Cry Free Full Game (Ad Supported) - Demo Movie Patch Download Section


----------



## pramudit (Mar 5, 2012)

windows 8 rc and virtualbox latest version with expension pack....


----------



## DDIF (Mar 6, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> 3) The far cry
> game is being distributed for free on
> link below. I think you guys can include
> in DVD. yes the site is reputed. the game
> ...



*From GamersHell:*


> Update:
> The promotion is now closed and it is no longer possible to play the game for free. If you are interested in further information on this title, visit the Ubi official website at Ubisoft


----------



## mayur gaikwad (Mar 7, 2012)

Plz provide some tips and tricks about KDE 4.8 , Gnome 3 and XFCE ..... Plz also provide Some HD Games Wallpapers(latest).........


----------



## Roshan9415 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hundreds and thousands of penetration testers subscribed your magzine.
Please include penetration tools that are listed below(which are in large size so we cannot download it)
1)New Backtrack R2 ISO Image Linux Distro==>(BackTrack 5 R2 Released)
2)[Free Community Edition] Metasploit Framework Expert Certification DVD ==>*SecurityTube Metasploit Framework Expert  SecurityTube Trainings* and **dvd.securitytube.net/SMFE-Community.zip*
3)Visual Studio 2010 (Free Edition)
4)NetBeans IDE==>*netbeans.org/downloads/

Last time u give backtrack5 in vitual box format,Please this time give ISO Image of new Backtrack R2 as Linux Distro.Also Please add Metasploit Framework Expert DVD because it is free and legal to share and very important for penetration tester.Specific type of Visual Studio 2010 is free for Student for c and vb.net so please include this.Netbean is IDE for java,php,c++.Please give all program edition(257MB).Please add all the above 4 file in april issue.


----------



## sntshkmr60 (Mar 8, 2012)

Try to include IqunixOS from iqunix.sourceforge.net/

and
+for Visual Studio 2010 Free Edition and NetBeans IDE


----------



## Roshan9415 (Mar 10, 2012)

Offcourse Window8 customer preview image and khan academy computer science,organic chemistry video lectures.


----------



## fz8975 (Mar 10, 2012)

vmware server


----------



## sntshkmr60 (Mar 10, 2012)

Unity Game Engine for Windows


----------



## harsimran123 (Mar 12, 2012)

Please add windows 8 consumer preview 32 bit english


----------



## pramudit (Mar 12, 2012)

android-x86 ICS iso


----------



## Anorion (Mar 12, 2012)

UDK Feb Beta > *udk.com/download


----------



## Alien (Mar 12, 2012)

Linux Distro - Deepin Linux


----------



## Ayuclack (Mar 19, 2012)

Try Adding XBMC 11.0 “Eden” Live ISO If It Comes Out and Windows 8 Both 32 and 64 Bit Preview


----------



## Pratik Pawar (Mar 20, 2012)

please try to include all the 15 Antiviruses of 2012 in the DVDs which Digit had given the 2011 versions in Digit Aprill 2011..
of course Trial versions.. if my sugesion is late now, then do include them in the Digit May 2012..


----------



## saravanan_n (Mar 24, 2012)

Please include Windows 8 Consumer Preview both 32-bit and 64-bit for x86 machines.Advanced THanks


----------

